# dar um guento



## Martius Vernichten

Hola quiero saber que significa la expresión: "Dar um guento" y "Colaro na loja"
La oí la semana anterior cuando fui a *Brasil - São Paulo, y oí decir a unos jovenes en el centro de la ciudad, decian algo así:*

*"Os cara colaro na loja e deram um GUENTO em varios artigo".*


*Gracias!!*


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido Martius, 

A frase deve ser um pouquinho diferente do que você escreveu, mas adivinho, pelo sentido, algo como: os caras colaram (ficaram de olho esperando uma hora apropriada) na loja e roubaram vários artigos.


----------



## Martius Vernichten

Gracias Vanda!
Que es: (_ficaram de olho_) ?
_colar_ es esperar entonces?
por lo que comprendo, _dar um guento_ es robar?
Si?


----------



## willy2008

Ficaram de olho= se quedaron mirando,vigilando


----------



## Vanda

Na verdade eu nunca ouvi 'dar um guento', estou tentando adivinhar por seu contexto. Também acho que deve ser outra palavra...


----------



## Daniel Ernesto

Hola.
"Dar um guento", talvez "Guento" venga de "Aguentar" en el caso seria de "Retener" "Robar" se que no son sinónimo pero tiene este sentido.

"Colaro na loja" Colaram* na loja, se refiere a que los individuos "llegaron a la tienda"

No te lo puedo asegurar, pero creeo que es por ahi.

¿Sabes guaraní?


----------



## Martius Vernichten

Sí, comprendo, creo que sea esto, al menos parece 
Muchas Gracias a Daniel, Vanda y Willy.
Guaraní? Los abuelos!
Abrazos!


----------



## patriota

Daniel Ernesto said:


> "Colaro na loja" Colaram* na loja, se refiere a que los individuos "llegaron a la tienda"


"Dar um guento" é novidade para mim, mas ouço bastante "colar" com o sentido de aparecer em/ir a algum lugar.


----------



## Martius Vernichten

hola patriota.
Puedes dar algún ejemplo del uso de _colar_?
gracias?


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Martius Vernichten said:


> Gracias Vanda!
> Que es: (_ficaram de olho_) ?
> _colar_ es esperar entonces?
> por lo que comprendo, _dar um guento_ es robar?
> Si?


Ficaram de olho=tomaram conta
Dar um guento está escrito certo sim, não sei de onde vem, mas é assim mesmo que se fala.
e colar = ir, aparecer, comparecer


Martius Vernichten said:


> hola patriota.
> Puedes dar algún ejemplo del uso de _colar_?
> gracias?


 Você vai colar na festa?
Você vai para a festa?

Eu colei na casa dela.
Eu fui até a casa dela.


----------



## Martius Vernichten

Muchas gracias Wamorzinho!
Pienso que _"vou colar sempre" aqui_!


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Martius Vernichten said:


> Muchas gracias Wamorzinho!
> Pienso que _"vou colar sempre" aqui_!


Colar usamos mais para ir fisicamente, mas foi interessante o que você escreveu!!!


----------



## Martius Vernichten

Bueno Wamorzinho,
los otros foreros dijieron que _dar um guento_ se referia a robar. Entonces, que expresiones, tienen para _roubar_?


----------



## WAMORZINHO

Martius Vernichten said:


> Bueno Wamorzinho,
> los otros foreros dijieron que _dar um guento_ se referia a robar. Entonces, que expresiones, tienen para _roubar_?


 Dar um gueto, pelo que eu conheço pode significar roubar ou então bater em alguém.
Deram um guento em fulano para que ele não falasse nada para os 'homi'
homi=policia


----------



## Felipe Betancourt

no se si esto sirva pero yo oí una vez decir a unos jóvenes universitarios "_*eu colei a prova*_" que creo que es *perdi el examen* ó *no pase el examen*, si no estoy en lo correcto que alguien me corrija, gracias


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Estas palavras são gírias (_modismos_):
Güento = roubar, bater em alguém e também abraçar e beijar (dois rapazes conversando e um deles diz: na festa de ontem eu me dei bem e acabei dando o mó guento na fulana).
colar - no sentido da frase original, acho que vem de cola (_goma_). Colei meus olhos em você (não tirei meus olhos de você). Colaram na loja=não sairam de perto da loja, ficaram lá "colados", parados bem pertinho.

Colar na prova tem outro sentido do mencionado pelo amigo Felipe. Significa _to cheat_, copiar a prova de outro aluno (que deve ter estudado mais).

OBS:
Güento tem trema e, por isso, se pronuncia a letra "u", como em salamê-mingüê (na falta de outra palavra...) e não como em guerra.
Saludos,


----------



## Benvindo

[Martius Vernichten] ... que expresiones, tienen para _roubar_? ...

Há uma expressão bem antiquada para "furtar" que é uma delícia: "dar uma elza", com o significado de furtar artigos de uma loja: "A Adriana foi pega enquanto _dava uma elza_ na seção de bolsas da butique." Outros sinônimos de "furtar" : afanar, surrupiar. A lei brasileira distingue "roubo" de "furto", sendo que o primeiro pressupõe o uso de violência física contra a vítima, mas coloquialmente se diz roubo em qualquer caso: "A Mariana roubou o lápis da Fátima na aula de português".


----------



## Katuka

Martius Vernichten said:


> Hola quiero saber que significa la expresión: "Dar um guento" y "Colaro na loja"
> La oí la semana anterior cuando fui a *Brasil - São Paulo, y oí decir a unos jovenes en el centro de la ciudad, decian algo así:*
> 
> *"Os cara colaro na loja e deram um GUENTO em varios artigo".*
> 
> 
> *Gracias!!*


 

Me resulta curioso como un grupo de vándalos pueda expresarse usando tanta _gíria de rua_ y usar la palabra "artigo" y no "coisa, breguéts, bagulho, etc"

Creo importante mencionar que esos "modismos" no son precisamente un lenguaje informal de adultos, sino que de adolescentes y en algunos casos hasta vulgares (guento...). 


Saludos,

Katty


----------



## Naticruz

Vanda said:


> Na verdade eu nunca ouvi 'dar um guento', estou tentando adivinhar por seu contexto. Também acho que deve ser outra palavra...


Olá Vanda!
Este «guento» não terá origem em «guante» (luva) ? Aqui, em Portugal «deitar a luva é de facto roubar.
Um abraço


----------

